# Sweet Island Kush



## bongwater830 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sweet Island Kush...my goodness...so stoned. Anyone know where to get seeds for this exquisite strain? Peace...bongwater


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 12, 2013)

sounds good ill pick it up wen i see it


----------



## SimplySmokin (Apr 12, 2013)

Well I did a search for it and forund Sweet Island Skunk listed for a few different seedbanks including bcseedking.


----------

